# All the kids



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning at breakfast time all the kids were in the same corner playing so I could get a picture of them all in one shot.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't that pretty! What was the final total? Sorry, it's early. :scratch:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's cool. Isn't it amazing how laid back the barn seems and then all the babies get here and its a circus of flips, jumps, hops and running. I just love it!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

The total so far is 11 boys and 5 girls with Lava being the only one who hasnt kidded. Yep I am having a buck year big time. :veryangry: 

But the boys are the sweetest so I am having fun, lots of fun.

Ashley you are so right, the barn is so wild right now, me and hubby sit and laugh and laugh watching them play. Poor Lava tries to lay down and they all see her and go running like mad to jump on her back and bounce off. She doesnt want to get up but finally has too when they won't leave her alone. :slapfloor: Crazy kids.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww poor Lava! I LOVE watching babies play, cutting flips off the barn walls and doing running jumps off mom's side or jumping up on her back. Too precious! Makes all that waiting and worrying worth it. 

11 boys and 5 girls. Well with the quad does that Lava will have then you'll be a little better off. 
:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

What a clan you have got there Teresa!! I bet they are loads of fun!!

I was trying to pick my little guy out of the bunch... but I am having a problem :slapfloor: I have been trying to think of a good name for him, but no luck yet! If you get any good pics of him please send them my way and I will post a thread asking for name ideas and opinions on the ones I have thought of :greengrin: :wink: I am so excited can you tell!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

There's not one that is a riot of color- how pretty they all are.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a rainbow of color!! It's nice when they are in one spot! Poor Lava...hope her little ones join the clan very soon!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

That's an adorable picture! :thumb:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Can't think of a better way to start the day watching all the antics of kids! Mine are my life line to sanity!!
Candy


----------

